# Ebay and lighting?



## BubbaGump_59 (Jul 23, 2010)

hey everyone! so ive been looking around and found some cheap halides. im just wondering if anyone has tried buying bulbs online and if they worked out. the seller seems legitimate but im still not sure would love some advice
dont want to risk my corals with sketchy lighting!

thanks

heres the ad:

2pcs MH250W MH 250 WATT 14K METAL HALIDE REEF BULB | eBay

let me know what you think


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I've never tried them but some of the other reefers I know have bought eBay bulbs from Ontario (so assuming same seller) and they seem happy with them. Good colour, brightness & growth but one person posted that the colour changed around 6 months, but still good growth. However, they were mostly ordering the seller's double ended MH bulbs. Yours is the single ended. At this price, I think its worth a gamble. If it works, its still worth it to change a bit more frequently than with the name brand bulbs. Up to you though.


----------



## babyreef (Nov 10, 2011)

No brand name listed?


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

Fish need it are great lights, i have bought about 4 sets from them, including a MH unit. 
Simon is the owner and he's always been great to us
fish need it;lights; food;Sponge


----------



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

Nicklfire said:


> Fish need it are great lights, i have bought about 4 sets from them, including a MH unit.
> Simon is the owner and he's always been great to us
> fish need it;lights; food;Sponge


Awesome link - Thanks !


----------

